# Have You Seen This?



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

what no national syndication


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

that was too funny I loved it!!


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

We need MORE EPISODES!!!!!!


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

That's HYSTERICAL!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

oh gully. silly sillly silly.


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

That was funny, love the video =0)


----------



## morriganna (Sep 3, 2008)

That just got posted on myspace! LOL Thanx!!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Too funny! Thank you!


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Episode 2?


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol that's hilarious


----------



## halloweendarkangel (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeup I saw this on youtube last week, its really funny.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I loved that! Thank you for posting! I love the mask change when he chopped off his fingers


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

that was funny.


----------



## Malenkia (Sep 5, 2006)

I Lol'd =)


----------

